# LiveCD für ia64 auf i686 erstellen

## BlackHell

Zum ersten: Kann ich unbesorgt eine LiveCD für ein ia64 DualCore auf einem P4 SingleCore herstellen?

Zum zweiten: Ich bin bei der Erstellung der LiveCD nach Gentoo-wiki http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_bauen_ohne_catalyst und http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch vorgegangen und bekomme folgenden fehler, wenn ich versuche in die neue Umgebung zu chroot-en: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Fehler im Format der Programmdatei

Was bedeutet dieser Fehler?

In meinem Verzeichnis /bin/bash befindet sich nur eine Datei /bin/bash 

Ich bin verwirrt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BlackHell

----------

## bbgermany

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Zum ersten: Kann ich unbesorgt eine LiveCD für ein ia64 DualCore auf einem P4 SingleCore herstellen?

 

Bist du dir sicher, dass du eine LiveCD für ein Itanium System brauchst?

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Zum zweiten: Ich bin bei der Erstellung der LiveCD nach Gentoo-wiki http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_bauen_ohne_catalyst und http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch vorgegangen und bekomme folgenden fehler, wenn ich versuche in die neue Umgebung zu chroot-en: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Fehler im Format der Programmdatei
> 
> Was bedeutet dieser Fehler?
> 
> In meinem Verzeichnis /bin/bash befindet sich nur eine Datei /bin/bash 
> ...

 

Mach mal bitte ein 

```
file /pfad/zu/chroot/bin/bash
```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## BlackHell

Ja, ich bin sicher. Denn mit der 2007.0 Live-DVD konnte ich Gentoo nicht auf einem ia64 installieren. Denn dieser hatte nur eine SATA Platte drin und der Controller wird noch nicht vom Kernel der LiveDVD unterstützt. Deswegen bastle ich eine.

Der Befehl bringt bei mir folgendes zu tage: livecd/source/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, IA-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

----------

## beejay

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Ja, ich bin sicher. Denn mit der 2007.0 Live-DVD konnte ich Gentoo nicht auf einem ia64 installieren. Denn dieser hatte nur eine SATA Platte drin und der Controller wird noch nicht vom Kernel der LiveDVD unterstützt. Deswegen bastle ich eine.
> 
> Der Befehl bringt bei mir folgendes zu tage: livecd/source/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, IA-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

 

Wie soll das denn funktionieren? IA64 ist im Gegensatz zu amd64 nicht abwärtskompatibel. Mit jedem chroot versuchst Du - vereinfacht gesagt - ständig 64 Bit in die 32-Bit Register Deiner x86-CPU zu prügeln.

Ergo: Du kannst über Crosscompiling vielleicht auf x86 für ia64 bauen, aber ia64 binaries nicht auf x86 ausführen (denn genau das passiert im chroot).

----------

## BlackHell

Das heißt also, ich komme nicht weiter.

Könnte es denn dann mit http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_mit_Catalyst_bauen funktionieren?

----------

## bbgermany

Ich denke auch das wird nichts, ich kann mich da aber auch irren.

Alternativ kannst du ja mal nach anderen Distributionen suchen, die den passenden Kernel in ihrer Install/LiveCD haben. Dann von dortaus booten und installieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## beejay

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Das heißt also, ich komme nicht weiter.
> 
> Könnte es denn dann mit http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Eigene_LiveCD_mit_Catalyst_bauen funktionieren?

 

Auch das wird nicht funktionieren, denn Catalyst macht nichts anderes als ein chroot.

----------

## BlackHell

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und hervorragenden Antworten.

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, das er als bash meine 32bit Version nimmt und dann, wenn ich anfange kernel usw zu kompilieren alles in 64bit Varianten macht, weil die LiveCD ja kein von meinem Bootmenü aus bootfähige version sein soll, sondern eben nur bootfähig auf CD, bzw DVD.

----------

## pablo_supertux

wenn du unbedingt Gentoo auf deinem ia64 willst, wieso nimmst du nicht eine andere LiveCD, die deinen S-ATA Controller unterstützt? Du brauchst keine Gentoo LiveCD um Gentoo zu installieren.

----------

## BlackHell

Das ist bekannt. Ich wollte aber den graphischen Installer dem besitzer des ia64 vorführen.

----------

## Earthwings

[DUP] Grafischer Installer abgespalten. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

----------

## BlackHell

Ich hab nun eine Sidux 64er Live-DVD benutzt, und konnte auf die SATA Platte zugreifen. Nach Download von Snapshot und Portage usw komme ich nun zu dem Punkt an dem ich wieder in die neue Umgebung chrooten will. Wieder kommt der Fehler: chroot: es ist nicht möglich, „/bin/bash“ auszuführen: Fehler im Format der Programmdatei.

Der file befehl bringt folgendes: /media/gentoo/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, IA-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

----------

## dertobi123

Und noch einmal: Sicher das es sich um einen IA64 handelt? Also, um was handelt es sich genau? Welche CPU?

Für mich sieht es aus, als wenn es sich um ein stinknormales x86_64/AMD64-basiertes System handelt - sonst würde Sidux darauf auch nicht booten. In dem Fall willst du Stages für AMD64 benutzen.

Zur Erklärung: ia64 aka Itanium ist der "Nachfolger" der ALPHA/HP PA-RISC Prozessoren, amd64/x86_64 ist ein aufgebohrter x86 Prozessor mit 64bit Registern.

----------

## BlackHell

Ok. Das könnte natürlich mal wieder erklären, das ich eine ia64 live cd/dvd benötige. Sidux, obwohl AMD64, findet beim Booten zwei Intel ia64 Prozessoren mit jeweils 3,2GHz.

Ich müsste in diesem Fall mit der Debian Netzwerk-Installations CD für ia64 also auskommen?

----------

## dertobi123

Mit den Taktraten gibts noch keine Itaniums, also benutz eine amd64 CD wie auch Stages ... dann klappt das auch.

----------

## BlackHell

Ich soll AMD 64 stages auf einem Intel 64 verwenden? klingt komisch. Aber der Versuch wirds wohl wert sein. Könnte mir niemals verzeihen, jemanden wieder an Windows zu verlieren, der gerade angestrengt versucht davon loszukommen  :Smile: 

Ok. Ich bin wohl betriebsblind gewesen. Hatte mich einfach zu steif auf ia64 konzentriert und wollte das unbedingt zum laufen bekommen. Sorry nochmals für alle unanehmlichkeiten.

----------

## Genone

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:

IA64 == Itanium

Intel 64 == em64t == x86_64== AMD64 (und in MS Marketingsprache x64)

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

als weiterführende Informationen: 

Itanium: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium mit IA64: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA-64

EM64T: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/EM64T

AMD64: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64

MfG. Stefan

----------

